# Good ambulance companies to work for in Florida?



## CNAinFL (Feb 18, 2010)

I am at Seminole State taking an EMT course. Doing well so far - I'm second in the class. I do intend to get my paramedic but I would like to at least explore my options as far as getting an EMT job first and then taking the paramedic course - I really need to start working and earning some money soon. 

I prefer not just to do strictly transport. What ambulance companies in Florida respond to 911? I know Lee County does but at the moment they very specifically state on their website that they are not hiring.

If a company does do strictly transport but they're good to work for - treat employees well and so on - I'd consider that too for a couple of years at least, to get experience.

And I guess if all else fails and I can't find something in Florida I'll relocate, but I am hoping I can stay here - I like the weather!

Also considering Austin Texas, or Colorado - I'm not sure how hard it would be to transfer. We take the national registry here so that might help.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 18, 2010)

Seminole State as in SCC? So you're Orlando area?

When you have no experience you can't afford to be picky, get your foot in the door. Apply at Rural Metro, American, Lake/Sumter, Florida Hospital EMS, Polk County. Health Central would be a DREAM job, but you will not even be considered for them as a basic until you are in Paramedic school. Rural Metro does both 911 and IFT. They have a 911 contract in Orlando, but lost their Orange County 911 contract so they are limited. American will hire you with a pulse. You don't even have to have good driving record because they run basic IFT. However they will run you to death, and their employees are not all that happy, their equipment kinda sucks, but they're experience to move on to something better.

Your best bet honestly is getting hired with American, getting a little experience and moving onto something different. Their hiring standards are low, and their turn over is high, so the chances of getting hired is super easy. You can learn a lot because they do "Nursing Home 911" that is the nursing home calls for non-emergent transport, often for things that are emergent in nature. Other than that, sit, do your time, and wait for something better to come along.


----------



## CNAinFL (Feb 18, 2010)

*Thanks! Very helpful*

Yes, that's true,  a lot of ambulance companies that I've been researching say "minimum one year of experience", so it would help if I just took a job wherever I can get hired, work there for a year or two, and then if I don't love it there, look around for more options with some experience under my belt.

And the advantage of doing transport - I could get my experience in non-emergency situations so that when I do work an emergency I'm more experienced and confident.

At Seminole, our ridealongs are with American Ambulance, so I'll get a good chance to check them out. 

I appreciate the suggestions! I'm always open for more options - I don't mind leaving Central FL if necessary. In this economy I can't afford to be too demanding, especially as a newbie.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 18, 2010)

the thing is if you start at American, you get a little experience, and you look more attractive. Even if it isn't one year, which would make it easier to get hired at say.. Florida Hospital, which is IFT gold right there. Great place to work for.  It's all about toughing it out at crappy ambulance companies until you get a better opprotunity.  Don't want to hijack the thread so feel free to PM me and I can go more in depth with you.


----------



## CNAinFL (Feb 19, 2010)

*Any other Florida suggestions?*

I'd like as many options as possible!


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 19, 2010)

All your options were listed...unless you are a firefighter.


----------



## wolverine (Feb 20, 2010)

*EMS Job in Orlando*

If you are a firefighter go to Orange County FD the pay is good and they have 1 of the best union in the state, otherwise Rural Metro Ambulance is the only one I know of that does EMS in the greater Orlando area Good Luck


----------



## CNAinFL (Feb 20, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Unfortunately I am not a firefighter - which in Florida at least limits my options. Some other people on here have sent me PMs and given me some good options including Daytona Evac and a few others. The suggestion to work transport until I get some experience is a good one. 

Actually even if I WERE a firefighter - competition for jobs here is FIERCE. In my EMT class one of the teachers told met that the last time they opened up six positions - this isn't in Orlando but near by - they had over 450 applicants. Once they weeded out all the people who were not qualified for one reason or another - they were left with more than 250 qualified applicants for six slots.


----------



## Motojunkie (Feb 20, 2010)

Are you in an EMT class right now in Orlando? If so, where?


----------



## exodus (Feb 20, 2010)

Thread jacking here, but what about companies around Cape Coral / Fort Myers?


----------



## CNAinFL (Feb 20, 2010)

*FL paramedic jobs*

Seminole State. Good program. I finish in April.


----------



## CNAinFL (Feb 20, 2010)

exodus said:


> Thread jacking here, but what about companies around Cape Coral / Fort Myers?



Do you mean, I should apply down there? I would but from what I gather Lee County isn't hiring right now - I'm open to suggestions. In this economy I think it's a good idea to have as many options as possible.


----------



## FLEMTP (Feb 22, 2010)

Lee County is DEFINITELY not hiring.. they're website makes that clear...
www.lee-ems.com

There is a single private EMS company in Fort Myers.. Ambitrans... they do transfers.. usually from nursing home to nursing home and hospital discharge to nursing home type things.. all the interfacilities are handled by Lee County EMS transfer division.  Ambitrans doesnt pay anywhere close to what Lee County does.. but its better than nothing.. and they are being very stingy with their hiring practices right now too.

I would suggest the Miami area or Tampa area.. as much as it pains me to say.. with AMR .. to get some decent experience until you're able to look at something like Lee County.  Not many EMS only agencies left in the state.


----------



## Motojunkie (Feb 22, 2010)

I've heard a lot of things about AMR and their bonuses and stuff, but do they require contracts? I'll probably have to start with them to get some experience before going somewhere else.


----------



## EMT Mylo (Feb 22, 2010)

*EMS on the panhandle*

If you're willing to relocate, Lifeguard EMS in Santa Rosa county is where I did all my ride a longs during my schooling. They have great equipment and all of the Medics and EMT's are extremely knowledgeable. There are 2 Level 1 Trauma Centers in Escambia County which borders Santa Rosa but also a Level 2 Trauma Center there SRMC (Santa Rosa Regional Medical Center). If you want more experience Escambia County EMS has an auxiliary program that will take you right out of school but if you need income, I concur with the rest of the panel and go with American if you want to stay put. Best of luck!


----------



## CNAinFL (Feb 22, 2010)

I appreciate all of the suggestions! I guess it's also a matter of which companies are hiring when I apply over the summer. In this economy - I sure hope someone is!


----------

